# Hi to all you brave souls



## merc811d (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello to all I am a long time far travelled seven times self builder, and very shortly to set of again, to warmer climes, (Spain) I have put my house in Scarborough for sale (2 bed detached bungalow if there are any prospective buyers) and I will buy a new base near alicante.
I have lived there before so any doom and gloom people who want to say don't do it!!! I HAVE DONE IT BEFORE!!!! and it was great but this time I will be staying, (all those great roads to explore).
I have a converted Mercedes 811D (like the snap on tools truck) She is the seventh one I have built from scratch and it is tough, no weight limits on this baby.
 I have got some great photos of the van in mid conversion if anyone is interested, she has hot and cold water three different heating types (wont need them in Spain) shower, toilet, fixed, bed sat tv DVD recorder, full insulation (essential for heat and cold) it is getting a bit scruffy at the bottom so she will get a makeover before the Trip South.
If I can help anyone with any ideas I would be happy.
just mail me.
If anyone has an aircon unit they want rid of let me know.
great to be part of a good site,
all the best 
MERC811D
travelmancamperman@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Merc

You call us 'brave souls'
All the best. have a great life and live your dream.


----------



## pappajohn (Aug 11, 2007)

hi and welcome to this great site.
i'm also from scarborough.  
cant help with the parts but good luck on your travels.
john.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 11, 2007)

hi welcome good luck scarborough nice place visited loads of times even had our honeymoon there 36 years ago


----------



## guest (Aug 12, 2007)

hi there...enjoy wildcamping & have fun on your travels..samm 'n' dave


----------

